
Approaches to Natural Language Processing and Understanding - seycombi
http://www.topbots.com/4-different-approaches-natural-language-processing-understanding
======
ilaksh
I think if you want something _really_ general then the interactive learning
is the right way, but maybe it can't really be model-based, because those
models are usually actually pretty specific to the domain like in the example
with the blocks.

So if its based on a model it might be a very general type of model like a
physics simulation, or maybe to get completely general you just have to break
things down into granular (perhaps virtual) sense inputs, motor outputs, time
and series. And then to handle real-world complexity you might need something
like a neural network.

~~~
amirouche
interactive learning is Science Fiction.

~~~
ilaksh
But there are many examples of interactive learning systems, starting with the
specific one from the article..

~~~
amirouche
A description of a system doesn't make it real. Without (open) implementation
I will keep saying it's SF. Concept search is SF too.

Have a look at [https://www.general-ai-challenge.org/](https://www.general-ai-
challenge.org/)

